# In need of a realistic crewneck sweatshirt mock-up ASAP!!! Will Pay



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

In need of a realistic crewneck sweatshirt mock-up template.
We will pay money for them.
None of the sites we have come in contact with have crewneck sweatshirts, only hoodies!!!
PLEASE HELP!!!

Tom Neal supposedly had crewnecks in Vol.3 of his mock-up series but we can't find that ANYWHERE!!!
WE ARE LOOKING FOR FLAT SWEATSHIRT MOCK-UPS - NOT BEING WORN BY MODELS, BUT APPEARING TO BE LYING ON A FLAT SURFACE.

HELP.


----------



## Lpage (Oct 23, 2010)

They have the virtual templates with models at Bodek and Rhodes, if that is what you're talking about. I just checked and they definitely have sweatshirts you can upload your art to.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Just edited the description of what we are looking for. 
No models, flat-lying mock-ups. Thank you tho! 

Still looking....


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

**Google**

Crewneck Vector Template > Click Images or your apparel vendor has media templates of the actual item

Vector t-shirt template collection | Free Blank Mock-up | Illustrator | T Shirt Template -

That will be $450 .. PayPal invoice on its way


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Realistic mockups, not vectors


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Go to the Marketing Section of your vendor 

BODEK AND RHODES

Images for Download


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

I always got really good blank product images from S&S Activewear. Their images are great and they offere them from several angles.

www.ss*activewear*.com

Printmark

Edit: you have to click on the color you want to get the blank images.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

We vend through four other companies currently, not this one.
And these have models anyway.

NO MODELS, FLAT LYING CREWNECK SWEATSHIRT MOCK-UP TEMPLATES, REALISTIC ***NOT VECTORED***


----------



## wentmad (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you ever find what you were looking for?


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

no not at all!!!! HELP!!


----------



## wentmad (Feb 21, 2007)

What format do you need it in, or what software do you work in?


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Illustrator or photoshop


----------



## BPClothing (Oct 12, 2011)

I Have One That I made and it's not a vector , It's a real photo mock.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

can't you just take a photo of what you need yourself?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Looking at his site, I think he found one.


----------



## bjbleick (Nov 2, 2011)

I could provide an illustrator mock up and small scale production


----------



## thecoolclothing (Nov 15, 2011)

BPClothing said:


> I Have One That I made and it's not a vector , It's a real photo mock.


Can we take a look at your sweatshirt mock up we are very interested.


----------

